# Archers not allowed in WY Bison Hunt



## WVbarebow (Sep 26, 2005)

:angry: I found out that I'm ranked #1 on the WY Bison Priority List and then found out that bowhunting bison is not allowed in the Cowboy State. The person I spoke to at WY Game & Fish didn't think a bison could be killed with a longbow! Guess he never heard of the Plains Indians.

Non-residents have no say in the matter, especially after the passing of the "Reid Bill". Never mind the fact that they are on Federal land and come off of Yellowstone National Park.

Wyoming bowhunters need to raise hell about this!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

If WY hunters wanted to start a petition it looks like there will be at least two who would support it. :teeth:


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Who was that kid, who posted awhile back, cleanly killed a bison with a 42# bow? Someone needs to send the WY game commission a picture of that young man and his buffalo. Too bad... :thumbs_do


----------



## TOMANO (Sep 28, 2005)

*Here's the contact info:*

For information on fishing or hunting in Wyoming please call our Customer Service Center at 307-777-4600 or write to: 

Wyoming Game and Fish
5400 Bishop Boulevard
Cheyenne, WY 82006

I would suggest that EVERYONE, resident or not, call or write and voice their dismay at TRUE CONSERVATION and VALUED RENEWED RESOURCE via hunters being ignored.

The fact that bison have been and continually are harvested with all types of archery equipment is evident throughout the country. Absolutely ridiculous!

TOMANO


----------

